# 32" LED or 42" LCD



## fahimbepari (Dec 21, 2012)

Hello,
I searched through the forums but could decide on what to buy 32" LED or 42" LCD?
My requirements are 

bigger the screen the better (but without quality compromise)
budget 33k-40k
Tv to be used only for watching channels and movies. NO 3D NO Smart TV NO PC connectivity required.

Please suggest some good models...


----------



## Minion (Dec 21, 2012)

What is your viewing distance?


----------



## mitraark (Dec 21, 2012)

I think LCD TVs are less brighter than LED TVs, you have to decide what;s your priority, quality or screen size ? I feel LED should be bought nowadays.


----------



## aroraanant (Dec 23, 2012)

First of all please tell us the viewing distance.
And apart from that I would like to say that get anything but don't go for cheap brands or low end TV sets, opt for the good ones as people don't buy these things daily.
And let us know if you can extend your budget a lil bit so that we will let you know the best thing you can get, we are asking to extend the budget because you can then get a 40" LED TV too


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 23, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> First of all please tell us the viewing distance.
> And apart from that I would like to say that get anything but don't go for cheap brands or low end TV sets, opt for the good ones as people don't buy these things daily.
> And let us know if you can extend your budget a lil bit so that we will let you know the best thing you can get, we are asking to extend the budget because you can then get a 40" LED TV too



Sorry !  to barge in. But how is viewing distance a deciding factor? Can you please elaborate?


----------



## aroraanant (Dec 23, 2012)

Viewing distance is the main deciding factor, if the viewing distance is more than 10-12ft then it is recommend to opt for a 40" TV.
Google will help you better in this case


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 24, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Viewing distance is the main deciding factor, if the viewing distance is more than 10-12ft then it is recommend to opt for a 40" TV.
> Google will help you better in this case


Well, did a google search and found these:
TV Viewing Distance | The High Definition Store
Optimum HDTV viewing distance - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Both are showing different values.Any thoughts on this? My distance is 96 to 110 cm.i.e 3.2 to 3.6 feet.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 24, 2012)

jackal_79 said:


> Well, did a google search and found these:
> TV Viewing Distance | The High Definition Store
> Optimum HDTV viewing distance - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Both are showing different values.Any thoughts on this? My distance is 96 to 110 cm.i.e 3.2 to 3.6 feet.



The distance you should sit from the TV is 90% subjective.  What I mean by this is that you should be sitting far enough away that you can't see any pixelation of the screen, but you should also sit close enough that you can make out the details of a picture.  Due to this, there will be a very wide range of viewing distances.  Some sites even recommend at least a 55 inch screen if you're only sitting 10 feet from it!  However, in the end, it is entirely up to you.  Some people love that "cinema" experience, so they'll sit as close as they can.  Others prefer a bit of distance between them and the TV.  Just play around with the distances a bit until you feel that it's comfortable for you.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Minion (Dec 24, 2012)

jackal_79 said:


> Well, did a google search and found these:
> TV Viewing Distance | The High Definition Store
> Optimum HDTV viewing distance - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Both are showing different values.Any thoughts on this? My distance is 96 to 110 cm.i.e 3.2 to 3.6 feet.



get a 32 incher then.


----------



## aroraanant (Dec 24, 2012)

jackal_79 said:


> Both are showing different values.Any thoughts on this? My distance is 96 to 110 cm.i.e 3.2 to 3.6 feet.



If its 3-4ft then just get a 32" TV, 40" won't be required in that case.


----------



## fahimbepari (Dec 25, 2012)

first of all thanks guys for replies. secondly was out of station so cudnt catch up..
viewing distance is 8feet. I have zeroed on two choices.
1. LG LS4600 32" led
2. LG 42CS470 42" LCD or LG 42CS560 42" LCD


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 26, 2012)

fahimbepari said:


> first of all thanks guys for replies. secondly was out of station so cudnt catch up..
> viewing distance is 8feet. I have zeroed on two choices.
> 1. LG LS4600 32" led
> 2. LG 42CS470 42" LCD or LG 42CS560 42" LCD



At a distance of 8 feet, I would highly recommend a slightly larger TV, so definitely go with something that is 42 inches.  With that said, the LG 42CS560 is definitely better than the 42CS470 for one reason alone: DLNA support.  If you connect your TV to a router via an ethernet cable (hopefully your router is close enough to your TV), instead of constantly transferring movies and shows over to a pen drive to view it on your big screen, you can simply use the DLNA support to stream the videos to your TV directly from the computer.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------

